# Pumice stones



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

do anyone know where to buy Pumice stones in scarborough or toronto? thanks


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-outdoor-deco...ck/1089738631?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Oshawa, but kind of close, if that's what you are looking for.

Betz Cut Stone in Scarborough has had it occasionally as well, so you could talk to them.


----------



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

*pumice stone*

thanks ed, i was looking at the kijji add, that stuff may work if i break it up. what i was looking for is a cheaper form of matrix, pumice stone/matrix is supposed to be the same thing. it is available in bags in usa but cant see it here. similar to this.

http://www.specialistaggregates.com/pumice-gravel-p-1540.html


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Pumice stone floats and is not the same as feather stone.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

the small stones are available in bags at CTC and HD for use as barbeque briquets. If you are planning on using it for filter media, you would be better to use plastic pot scrubbers. They have a larger surface are by volume and they don't leach out phosphates that the lava stone is purported to do.


----------

